# [3D art] Elf frost mage



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 13, 2008)

2nd of pair of characters for a larger scene 

tall narrow pic is version 1, wans' thappy with it, so made version 2.

Elven frost mage.
yes, I know she's not too obviously an elf, but, I made the eladrin swordmage very obviously an elf...one likes subtelty...sometimes 

Rendered in vue6 Infinite 

[sblock="Elf frost mage"]
VERSION 1








VERSION 2






[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2008)

I like it, but the snow seems to just be layered instead of seeming natural.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, good snow is as yet beyond me, as it's really a complex thing to re-create :/


----------



## Redrobes (Oct 18, 2008)

I like the character and the ways the eyes point at the globe. The lighting is good too. The snow isnt too bad but its not quite right though its hard to do snow. The properties of snow are quite complex and you have to light it right too or else it does not work out. I could never get the hang of it either.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 18, 2008)

Redrobe,
ta! 
I think I could maybe do the snow better , by using a SSS ice material, but killer render times


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2008)

The biggest problem of the snow is the edge of it, I think. If you put some smaller patches of snow of varying sizes along the edge it would work better, maybe. 

Bye
Thanee


----------

